# iball wireless router issue



## tousif (Jan 2, 2013)

i recently purchased iball wireless router WRX150NE. i have local ISP. i configured the router thru static IP given by the provider. my ISP also gave username and password to connect to the internet.
so each tym i strt the laptop i need to enter username and password aftr opening my browser for first tym.
my problem is tht m able to connect only two wifi devices at a time with router.. as i connect third device the router looses internt connectivity. As i disconnect the third device the intent strts again.
so plz can u guys give me solution to how to connect more thn jst two devices...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 3, 2013)

Post your router's LAN and wireless settings page screenshot.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 3, 2013)

one possible solution is using mac spoofing feature in router if present.set router to spoof/imitate/copy mac address of any one wifi device(preferable laptop) & after that login from that wifi device.once login is successful you should be able to connect as many devices as you want.


----------



## tousif (Jan 4, 2013)

here is the screenshot.
sorry for late rply


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2013)

search in settings---internet or lan for mac spoofing option.if you find it then enable it & enter mac address of laptop/pc(find this by running ipconfig /all in command prompt & looking physical address value).once you done this you should see the mac address of your pc/laptop instead of current  00-1E-xx-xx-xx-xx in the screenshot.


----------



## tousif (Jan 4, 2013)

there is no mac spoofing option in the router.
instead thre is an option of mac cloning under network setting. and an option of wireless mac filtering under wireless settings


----------



## Sudh4r (Jan 4, 2013)

MAC Cloning it is the option your searching for, use your PC MAC Address .


----------



## tousif (Jan 4, 2013)

nothing changed using MAC cloning....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2013)

can you post the screenshots of your modem info page(the one in screenshot.jpg) before & after using the mac cloning option & the result of ipconfig /all of the pc/laptop from which you first login?


----------



## tousif (Jan 5, 2013)

here are the screen shots




thnks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2013)

did you restart laptop(whose address was cloned) & the router after making changes?if no then do it & after restarting them login from laptop & then try.


----------



## tousif (Jan 5, 2013)

thnks for ur suggestions guys... currently everything is going well except one.
differnt devices at getting connected at a go. bt i have xperia p and whenvr m connectiong it internet goes off..while if i connect othr mobiles its working perfect....


----------

